# King koi fry (hopefully)



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

I bred my male king betta with my female koi. The babys are 9 weeks old and not very big. Are they an appropriate size or should they be more grown more by now? This is my first attempt at breeding and did exensive research before attempting anything. I just want to make sure im on the right track and fix anything I'm doing wrong.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Feed them more. Constant full bellies + space = fast growth.

Sorry to disappoint you, but king/giant x regular = majority (if not all) regular. Some might be bigger or at least grow much faster. But usually they stop growing after a certain size.

Take fast growing biggest female offspring and breed to daddy. You might get a few bigger offspring.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

From everything I have read, Koi x non-Koi a majority will be non-koi. Koi x marble = 100% marbles. Only koi x koi has a chance of a majority koi offspring.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> From everything I have read, Koi x non-Koi a majority will be non-koi. Koi x marble = 100% marbles. Only koi x koi has a chance of a majority koi offspring.


IMO the problem is that people sell marbles as koi (I would not name a changing color/pattern). Marbling koi x non koi will only produce multi colored marbles or what people call "fancy" (though not all deserve that label). A friend says you have a better chance of producing marbled koi in F2,


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok, thank you guys do much for all that information! I love learning more about fish and appreciate your patience with me not knowing everything yet. Also, what does F2 mean? Thats the second generation of breeding right? So like the babys of a fish bred to their parent?


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

indjo said:


> IMO the problem is that people sell marbles as koi (I would not name a changing color/pattern). Marbling koi x non koi will only produce multi colored marbles or what people call "fancy" (though not all deserve that label). A friend says you have a better chance of producing marbled koi in F2,


If I breed a koi to a Hellboy koi, what will the babies be???


----------

